# Automatic Duck Waterers?



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Can Ducks be trained to drink out of automatic Chicken Nipple type waterers?


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I dont know, but I had a juvinile turkey drown in my 3 gallon plastic waterer yesterday. I had planned to put in the nipple waterers a month ago or so, no I wish I had. I doubt ducks are dumb enough to drown in a waterer, but probably still worth a go.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ducks need to be able to dunk their entire bills in water.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't use a nipple waterer for ducks as they need to wash their faces and eyes.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I just happened to read this and found it very interesting:

http://metzerfarms.blogspot.com/2011/03/do-ducks-prefer-showers-or-baths.html

That should answer questions as to the "best" source of water for ducks!


----------

